# First Impression - New Lakeshore Reserve



## Swice (Jun 7, 2010)

First impression:   Near Perfection

We were passing through Orlando this past weekend and had several hours before a flight so we went to Lakeshore.

We were issued a day pass and we spent about four hours walking the property and swimming in the pool.

I've never seen grounds like this at a timeshare.    We were told Marriott spent tens of thousands of dollars installing one unique palm tree.    The tree has multiple trunks and is the centerpiece of a courtyard...  absolutely beautiful!     We noted several sculptures / pieces of art scattered around the property along with multiple water fountains providing a relaxing sound.     

There is a lot of outdoor seating space... much of it covered by some kind of shelter or located in breezeways.     

In addition, there is a tremendous amount of indoor seating to gather with friends and family.    The indoor seating also encourages sitting with a good book or computer.     

Fitness room is big (but not giant).    Upstairs, over the lobby, are locker rooms, steam and sauna rooms.   I felt like I was at the country club.   Marriott has thought of everything here, including the "spa" scent that fills the rooms.

The Kid's Maze activity room is something to see -- even if you don't have children.    It comes complete with computers, a kitchen (I bet kids will be baking cookies) and plenty of counter space for crafts.    The room is colorful and has a tree for decoration.    Note the tiny lizard door handle pulls and door knobs.

The outdoor pool is exactly as illustrated by the computer animation Marriott featured on the Vacation Club website.    What is amazing about the pool design is the fact that it offers something for all ages... young and old... and we saw all ages using it.      There is a double slide set off a few feet from the main pool.    This is good for traffic flow, safety and also provides some distance for those wanting to stay away from the screams and splashes.    The main pool is a series of areas with larger areas of water and smaller sections with spouting water.    The pool deck offers chairs at different levels offering some visual variety reducing the "mass" sea of chairs look.   I'm betting as some of the landscaping matures, there will be more natural shade ... until then, I would recommend a few more umbrellas in the hot Florida sun.    Yes, there are also cabanas.

Right next to the pool is a grassy spot... they used it for a croquet activity while we were there.    But I could easily see it used for small outdoor weddings or receptions.      Speaking of receptions, there are a number of outdoor spaces, and even indoor rooms, were families could hold family reunions.    I'm sure Marriott could arrange for catering.    

The villa buildings are arranged perfectly so far...  a combination of the new two story townhome villas are inter-mingled among the six/seven (?) story traditional timeshare buildings.    This totally breaks up the "urban" or apartment complex feel that some properties can have and gives it a more upscale and exclusive resort feel.    

A sales rep had to escort us in to see a unit.    We saw an actual three bedroom unit.    Very trendy: oranges, lime greens, yellows and browns.   

Biggest surprise that my wife and I both noticed, and like a great deal-- building exteriors are white.    It's not your normal florida pink/mauve/beige.   I don't know how the white is going to weather, but right now it looks ultra chic.   

To summarize, after seeing the property and experiencing it (for a few hours), Lakeshore Reserve is clearly going to be different than all of the other Orlando timeshares (Marriott and especially non-Marriott).    I really do not see this as the property a family would pick to just to leave it each morning for five or six days at Disney World.    This place has much more sophisticated atmosphere.   Plus, there is the added benefit of the pool at the J.W. Marriott for variety.    I could easily see my family making this specific resort our vacation... and maybe only leaving for only one day at Disney World instead of the typical five or six.     I also would not be surprised if some people travel to Lakeshore and never step foot in a theme park.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the report. I booked a getaway week for next fall, haven't been to Disney in several years. It sounds like the Disney parks might have to wait for another time.


----------



## glenns (Jun 7, 2010)

I was also passing through Orlando this weekend, but had far less time to spend.  

My brief impression is similar to Swice - it is simply gorgeous from the outside.  The white looks very elegant and the gardens were stunning.  I would have loved to spend more time and tour the interiors, but there just wasn't enough time.  I'm looking forward to spending time there.


----------



## p182cessna (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you for review.  I can't wait to check into a villa June 20.


----------



## UK Fan (Jun 7, 2010)

It sounds wonderful!  I can't wait to see it!


----------



## TCBluvsVacations (Jun 7, 2010)

So glad I purchased a GIFT OF TIME for this resort! Can't wait to use it!


----------



## DanO (Jun 8, 2010)

Awesome! Can't wait to check-in next week!


----------



## NJMOM2 (Jun 8, 2010)

Looking forward to our check in July 30th.  We weren't planning on spending too many days in the parks since we were just there last November. I can't wait to go!! :whoopie:

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Darlene (Jun 10, 2010)

Where is it located? Is it close to the parks?
Darlene


----------



## NJMOM2 (Jun 10, 2010)

It is located near SeaWorld at the junction of Central Floriday Pkwy and S .John Young Pkwy.  It is the farthest MVCI from Disney World.


----------



## anne1125 (Jun 12, 2010)

Funny that you mentioned going to the resort with no intention of visiting the parks because that is our plan.

We're going next February for a week just to enjoy this resort.  We're taking a break from the parks for awhile.

Thanks for the great review.  Now I'm really excited.

Anne


----------



## Darlene (Jun 12, 2010)

I looked it up on google, and it looks like it is about 30 minutes from Disneyland. My big kid (DH) spends every waking moment in the Disney Parks, so it's best we're close by so I can go pick him up easily.  When I'm tired, I am more than happy to go back to the resort, and then go back to either join him for awhile or pick him up. Usually, my teenage kids are ready to come back with me, and relax for a while. They all want to go to the new Harry Potter rides at Universal, too. 
Darlene


----------



## chubster22 (Jun 12, 2010)

We will be at Lakeshore on Friday.  Bought here last June, looking forward to going.  Planning to spend lots of time on site.  Getting a little tired of Disney.


----------



## mj2vacation (Jun 15, 2010)

*Lakeshore*

Here this week!  This is one of the nicest timeshare resorts we have ever stayed at, including the 4s in Scottsdale.  

The pool is great, the service is is phenomenal and of course, one of the best JW's in the world in walking distance. 

It only takes 15 minutes to get to Disney.  If we are not on property at a DVC resort, this is THE place in Orlando.    

Pool bar staff is attentive, maintenance is quick and efficient (even new buildings have some kinks to work out). 

Looking forward to coming back soon.


----------



## Kimberly614 (Jun 16, 2010)

Looking forward to any pictures!  We have a 3 bedroom townhome reserved in July


----------



## glnrcker (Jun 16, 2010)

Glad to hear it's only 15 minutes to Disney.  Planning on visiting the area the last week in November, and cannot decide between this TS and Harbour Lake.  Have you seen families with little ones (under age 5) there?  Don't know if the price difference of $70/night would make it worth staying here since we plan on going to the parks all 4 days.  I also look forward to some pix.  Thanks.


----------



## Swice (Jun 16, 2010)

*pictures*

I have sent photos to TUG for the resort database.   Got a note that it will take them a few days to post.

Trust me, you will be impressed by the photos but they pale in comparison to seeing it in person.


----------



## jlf58 (Jun 16, 2010)

If anyone ever needs a good salesman at Lakeshore, let me know. I know the best one and he is awesome ....



Swice said:


> I have sent photos to TUG for the resort database.   Got a note that it will take them a few days to post.
> 
> Trust me, you will be impressed by the photos but they pale in comparison to seeing it in person.


----------



## Swice (Jun 16, 2010)

*Why am I a fan?*

Hi Fletch,

(My career is helping to keep the american public informed.)

Granted, my impressions of seeing Lakeshore in person came after we completed our week at Westgate River Ranch.    

I've posted a lengthy review:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=927505&posted=1#post927505

We had a wide range of timeshare experiences...   A week at Westgate River Ranch...   two paid nights at Sabal Palms... and a daypass to Lakeshore.


----------



## Kola (Jun 22, 2010)

Swice said:


> Hi Fletch,
> 
> (My career is helping to keep the american public informed.)
> 
> ...



If I read you correctly you had a FREE week at Westgate River Ranch, followed by two PAID nights at Sabal Palms and a FREE daypass to Lakeshore.  What a deal ! :hysterical: 

I must have missed the boat ! No FREE week at Westgate River Ranch ....and now David Siegel is selling it !  

I am looking for an invitation to spend a FREE weekend at David's (unfinished) luxury residence in Orlando. Its also for sale...who knows, I may even like it ! 

K


----------



## gomike (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a standard two bedroom unit, not the townhouse style, what should I request as far as room assignment?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Our First Impressions*

We were at Lakeshore Reserve for just two days. The resort is beautiful. A few odd things I noticed.

We stayed in the Messina building in a studio unit. There was only one washer and one drier for the entire building on the third floor. Of course it seemed someone was always using it between 5:00 and 7:00 pm when we wanted to also us it.

Only one ice machine on the third floor. It was an odd ice machine where ice just fell in to a bin and there was a scoop. Instead of the type where you put your ice bucket under a hopper and press a button. This bin style machine is open to contamination and people breaking glass in it. A poor choice in my opinion.

The exit to the pool was less than appealing. The exit went through an undecorated fire escape and stairwell on the first floor. I would have expected a much fancier route to the pool area than this for Lakeshore reserve given how luxurious the resort is.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 4, 2010)

One other issue we had at Lakeshore Reserve. We called down to see if they offered any kind of towel exchange for bath towels. Since we were in a studio unit, we didn't have a washer or drier in the unit. They do not offer an exchange. They will bring fresh towels but won't take away the dirty towels unless you are willing to pay a $10 housekeeping fee. We have stayed in studio units at Ocean Pointe and Grande Vista and have had no problems getting a towel exchange for free. I even mentioned that we were in a studio only unit.

Sure they would bring fresh towels, but by the end of the week there would be a big pile of wet towels. It didn't make much sense to us.


----------



## jin (Dec 4, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> One other issue we had at Lakeshore Reserve. We called down to see if they offered any kind of towel exchange for bath towels. Since we were in a studio unit, we didn't have a washer or drier in the unit. They do not offer an exchange. They will bring fresh towels but won't take away the dirty towels unless you are willing to pay a $10 housekeeping fee. We have stayed in studio units at Ocean Pointe and Grande Vista and have had no problems getting a towel exchange for free. I even mentioned that we were in a studio only unit.
> 
> Sure they would bring fresh towels, but by the end of the week there would be a big pile of wet towels. It didn't make much sense to us.



We were just there in a 2br, and had the same problem with towels accumulating, although I don't think it would be a big deal to just drop off the old towels ourselves onto the housekeepers cart or down at the pool (although if they keep track of ALL the towels you get, it could  be an issue).  We liked the resort a lot overall.  The pool was very nice, and warmer than the JW and Ritz pools, but the lazy river was a bit too lazy -- almost no current! Pete


----------



## gomike (Dec 12, 2010)

At Marriott Lakeshore Reserve right now in two bedroom lock off, next week in standard two bedroom.  Let me know if you have any questions or want any pictures taken.


----------



## n777lt (Dec 31, 2010)

*My review - a bit long*

Here's the review I just posted in the Reviews section, before I saw this thread (sigh).  I'll add some comments in a separate post.  For perspective (since I'm not a frequent poster and you don't know me), we've owned Kauai Beach Club (1995-2006), now own Lakeshore Reserve (first visit this year), Grande Vista (since 2002), Maui Ocean Club (Napili Tower)(since 2006) x2, Canyon Villas (since 2005), and we've stayed at Park City (the older one), Marbella, Club San Antem, Williamsburg (Manor Club?), Grand Chateau and toured several others. With that, here's my take on MGK. Sorry, no pix.


"Well if you have to be in Orlando and don't need to be right on the Disney property, Lakeshore Reserve is absolutely terrific.  Location - away from the chaos that International Blvd. can be, but close enough to pop over to the malls and restaurants there with easy access to all the usual Orlando activities, but with the most wonderful added advantage -- the Grand Lakes property itself. Co-located with a JW and RitzCarlton, which convenient and very good restaurants, spa, golf course, and, most unusual, lovely managed wetlands...you can kayak or canoe on a creek that gets you into an Everglades ecosystem within the Marriott complex!  The lakes provide fly- and spin-cast fishing opportunities, with guides available through the Ritz.  Bird-watching, alligators, turtles, otters - we saw them all, and are told that deer frequent the woods as well.  From Lakeshore Reserve you have full access to the JW and Ritz pools and grounds, and a frequent shuttle from the timeshare to the hotels, if the walk is too much for you. (The concierge warned that there's no exemption from JW's parking fee, if you drive yourself over!) 

The rooms are at MVCI's highest standard...brand new appliances of course (opened 6/10), but nice touches . . . ottomans that provide extra storage in the living rooms, ceiling fans that provide extra air circulation on the balcony as well as indoors.  We have a two full bedroom lock-off, which is amply sized.  Both units have full kitchen and living room and eating area, unlike many 2 BD L/Os where the secondary unit has only a galley half-kitchen.  Kitchens are fully stocked, blender as well as toaster and coffee maker; full range of cooking utensils and tableware, even some Tupperware-type storage pieces. Both units have comfortable balconies, sofa beds in the living room, so technically you could sleep 8 adults.  The dining table in the larger unit is set up for 8, in fact, again, larger than many 2BD L/Os.  Only the larger has in-unit washer/dryer, but there is a communal laundry room available as well.  There are smaller 2BDs, and 3 BD duplexes as well.  Free wifi but a bit slow (too slow for streaming video to the TVs, my son reported.) My only objection - all the "deluxe" 2 BD L/Os have middling views; for some reason, the planners gave the lower-end units the best views!  Ah, well, you can't have everything, I guess. (Oh, and the clock-radios don't have an AUX or iPod input, but when I have to get that picky to make a complaint, you know things are pretty good!)

MGK is only half-built, so far, so we can't tell how crowded the pools and public areas will feel at full occupancy, but the pools are quite lovely, with a lazy river, a double water slide, whirlpools and fountains - a nice mix of small and large swimming, lounging and seating areas.  Playground equipment for young kids looked very enticing; convenient grills and outdoor space for all ages.  This appears to be a true something-for-everyone resort -- you could spend a couple of weeks without ever needing the distraction of Orlando's many amusement-park offerings.  There is the usual MAZE programming for kids, and other modest activities for adults, fitness room with brand new machines, business center, concierge, Marketplace - small grocery/newstand/some hot and cold mealtime items.  One other feature -- the main building has several function rooms, and it looks as if you could have a 125-guest wedding or other party with relative ease, but I don't know what the property's policies are about that.

Staff were friendly, warm and eager to assist.  The concierge was a bit weak, but that's the only staff weakness we found.  Overall, 9.5+.  In the Marriott domestic range, you can't do better."


----------



## n777lt (Dec 31, 2010)

*A couple more comments*

I think the 15-minute estimate on travel time to Disney may be slightly optimistic in high season, but to answer glnrkr's question, at least from 12/18-12/25 I saw few small kids...many more families (some 3-generation groups) with pre-teens, teens, college kids, and older couples on their own. But younger kids would be perfectly welcome and have lots to do, in and out of the water. 

I can understand the desire for a towel exchange, but I suspect the lack of one is a cost-cutting measure that will be propogating throughout MVCI. I did not notice where the communal laundry was in the Palermo building where we were, but I note that the Palermo is smaller than the Messina - no units on the ground floor, and smaller fifth floor - so competition for the machines might be less! Palermo is farther from the pool, however.

Also, toiletries were limited to soap and shampoo. BUT if you call and ask, staff will bring you extras of those and also conditioner and lotion. (true at many Marriott hotels and resorts as well, BTW)


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 31, 2010)

When we visited in November, the poor Maze staff seemed, well, bored. They had the normal myriad of activities but with only a partially built resort, the participation rate was likely low. I was walking pool towels back to the towel drop and one of the Maze employees said "let me take those, not like there is anything else I will be doing".


----------

